# Je l'attends, il me manque déjà ce iMac 27"



## chrisdelorraine57 (11 Mai 2015)

Bonjour
J'ai fait un peu de jardinage ce matin, en attendant la livraison de ce nouvel iMac 27 " qui selon Darty, me sera livré ce jour ... angoisses, anxiétés avec un mélange de satisfaction et une impatience indescriptible, comme un petit garçon , j'attends le père Noël .... j'ai crée ce post, car, je vais sans doute avoir besoin d'un peu d'aide dés la réception, je crains le pire, surtout que je suis incapable de concentration, ma cervelle a subit les épreuves du passé. En attendant bonne journée a vous tous qui êtes des accrocs de la pomme


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mai 2015)

Et le jardin, comment va-t-il ?


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (11 Mai 2015)

Merci, le potager va bien, j'ai juste planter les bulbes d'oignons, le reste patientera encore jusqu'à fin mai , ceci dit en attendant la livraison le temps ne passe pas, et comme bien souvent lorsqu'on attends, rien, personne ... Bonne journée. Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Mai 2015)

Salut

Et la chambre est prête? Quelle couleur la tapisserie? 

@+


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (11 Mai 2015)

Même plus de plâtre aux murs, le compte est vide 
Ceci dit, j'ai une question
Je possède deux dd externe connectés en USB sur le pc, sur ces disques durs, j'ai surtout des fichiers image extension NEF, Tif, Jpeg et psd
J'espère que ces fichiers ne seront pas perdu et pourront être reconnue sur ces DD ext par Imac ? Je vais finir par craquer nerveusement à force d'attendre ... bonne après midi. Merci


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mai 2015)

Oui, tu pourras lire les fichiers de tes dd.
Tu ne devrais pas pouvoir écrire directement sur tes dd à partir du Mac, sauf à installer par exemple Parangon NTFS (si tes dd sont formatés NTFS).


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (11 Mai 2015)

Ah .. une bonne et une mauvaise nouvelle ... donc ...
Je ne comprends pas, je voudrais utiliser ces DD externe seulement encore pour le Mac, pour y faire entre autres la sauvegarde de fichiers surtout images, alors, pour qu'il fonctionne sous Mac, faut-il tout formater ces disques durs avant pouvoir en tirer le bénéfice ? Oui, les disques sont formater NTFS à l'heure actuel, en fait les deux disques externes ont exactement le même contenu, je sauvegarde sur dd interne et sur deux externes par précaution ... Que fait ce logiciel Paragon ? Formate t-il ? quelles normes ?  Ne puis je formater un des deux au format adéquat pour mac, ensuite copier coller les fichiers se trouvant sur le second, et formater ce dernier aussi au format adéquat pour mac ? C'est quoi ce format ? Fat 32 ? autre .... Merci par avance, et toujours pas de livreur .... aie aie aie
Edit: j'ai vu entre temps que ces disques durs externes se formate par un utilitaire sur le mac, alors un de ces deux disques ainsi formaté aux normes Mac os étendue ...
Sera t-il possible de récupérer les fichiers sur l'autre disque dur ext et les implanté sur ce disque ainsi fraichement formaté ?


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mai 2015)

Je ne suis pas spécialiste du monde Windows, ni des dd mixtes. Pour ce que j'en ai compris, Paragon permet d'écrire sur un dd NTFS à partir d'un Mac. Plus de lecteurs ici : http://forums.macg.co/threads/partager-un-disque-dur-entre-pc-et-mac-sujet-unique.224576/

Si ton besoin est d'avoir tes dd pour ton Mac et uniquement pour ton Mac, un formatage Mac OS étendu journalisé (précédé d'un schéma de tableau de partition en GUID : installer OS X sur un volume externe) est à faire (donc sauvegarde de tes données préalable, évidemment).


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (11 Mai 2015)

Oui, mais ... pourquoi faut-il installer un OS x sur le disque dur externe ? je ne comprends rien de rien  ... Si, le disque dur externe est formaté avec l'utilitaire Mac  , le mac peut-il alors sauvegarder des fichiers sur ce disque dur, avec moyen de les récupérer à tous moments ? En fait, je pensais juste formaté avec mac le dd, et l'utiliser pour y sauver des fichiers , notamment les images développé avec adobe photoshop, tout cela me parait bizarre, sans doute il y a malentendu ... Windows par exemple , on copie des fichiers du disque dur interne, et on les colles sur le disque dur externe, ainsi on peut les ouvrir avec le soft adéquat en l’occurrence avec photoshop ... avec imac cela n'est il pas pareil ? (je parles si bien entendu le disque dur externe est formaté par l'utilitaire du Mac 
Je trouve effectivement des réponses, pour utiliser les deux système avec le même disque dur, mais, moi, une fois que je maitrise le Mac, adieu Windaube ... Merci


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (11 Mai 2015)

Et, en même temps, la livraison n'est pas faite .... Darty m'énerve, cela commence mal , tres mal


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Mai 2015)

Salut

Je pense que si tes 2 disques externes contiennent les mêmes données, tu peux commencer par en partitionner/formater un au format Mac via l'utilitaire de disque :

-Pour le premier disque externe:
Tu le partitionnes en supprimant les partitions existantes et tu fais un schéma GUID et tu crées une partition HFS+ journalisée. 
Là tu auras peut être une question Time Machine. Tu réponds : non. (voir plus loin) 
Ceci fait tu y copies les données de l'autre disque via le Finder.

-Pour le deuxième disque externe:
 tu pourrais l'utiliser pour faire des sauvegardes Time Machine (la sauvegarde intégrée au système Mac)
Même principe que ci-dessus tu crées une seule partition HFS+ journalisée et normalement le système devrait te demander si tu veux l'utiliser avec Time Machine. Là tu réponds oui et tu le laisses branché le plus souvent possible.
Tes données seront sauvées automatiquement au fur et à mesure et tu pourras les retrouver en cas de pépin.

@+


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (11 Mai 2015)

Bonsoir
Merci
Je penses comprendre, qu'est ce que le Finder ? Bof, bof, bof, faut que j'attende d'avoir la bête, je vais me perdre
Pas eu de livraison, demain cela va chauffer au magasin darty, ils me prennent pour moins que rien, c'est eux qui m'ont affirmer le jour de livraison, j'ai essayé par téléphone, on ne tombe pas sur le magasin et le compteur tourne, je suis trop énervé avec ce genre de gugus ... j'ai horreur de magasin qui promettent et ne tiennent pas paroles ! Vive la France !
Time machine, je suppose que c'est la sauvegarde du sytème en entier ... certes je veux le sauvegarder, je pense alors selon la possibilité de faire deux partitions sur un dd de 1 To, une pour des fichiers images et l'autre pour le Time machine ...
Merci en tous cas, je vais essayer de me calmer, difficile lorsqu'on est traité ainsi par des commerçants , bonne soirée à vous tous, pardon pour le désordre que je crée... je reviens lorsque j'ai la machine !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Mai 2015)

Le Finder est l'équivalent de l'explorateur de fichier windows.
Pour la taille de la partition Time Machine, cela va dépendre de la taille réelle de ta partition système sur ton DD interne. La taille de ton disque Time Machine devrait être au moins aussi importante que le contenu de ton disque interne.

Je vois que l'accouchement ne s'est pas passé comme prévu. Pourvu que ce ne soient pas des jumeaux. 
T'inquiète, il va bien finir par arriver.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mai 2015)

chrisdelorraine57 a dit:


> Time machine, je suppose que c'est la sauvegarde du sytème en entier ... certes je veux le sauvegarder, je pense alors selon la possibilité de faire deux partitions sur un dd de 1 To, une pour des fichiers images et l'autre pour le Time machine ...


https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT1427




chrisdelorraine57 a dit:


> une pour des fichiers images et l'autre pour le Time machine ...


C'est quoi, des "fichiers images" ?


Tu devrais / pourrais potasser les liens que je t'avais passés, en attendant 
Ca pourrait t'éviter de faire certaines boulettes typiques de ouindoze


----------



## Average Joe (11 Mai 2015)

Mon conseil : NE PAS partitionner un disque dur Time Machine. N'utiliser ce disque que pour cet usage et rien d'autre, d'autant qu'il doit contenir deux fois la taille des dossiers à sauvegarder. Par exemple, mon iMac est raccordé à trois disques durs externes : un pour Time Machine, un disque multimédia et un clone en Thunderbolt (et les deux autres en FW 800 via un adaptateur). Tous ces disques sont raccordés en permanence. Ils sont en outre accompagnés d'un chargeur de piles AA pour la  souris (et aussi le clavier et le trackpad du Mac Mini).


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (11 Mai 2015)

Bonsoir
Les fichiers images , pardon, j'aurai du écrire les photos, en jpg, psd, Nef, Tiff
Si j'ai bien compris Time machine c'est un peu comme sous windows sauvegarde et restauration, l'on peut reprendre en cas de soucis à une date ultérieur ... Mais, j'ai de gros doute, le disque dur qui va être utiliser pour la sauvegarde ou Time machine, il lui faut combien de Mo ou de To .... Honnêtement je ne connais pas le système, mais un disque dur de 500 Go devrait suffire, non ? Je ne pense qu'il n’enregistre que les fichiers system et non les photos que je travaille en post traitement .... le disque dur interne de cette machine est donné à 1To, donc sur ce disque interne, il faudrait éviter d’enregistrer des fichiers perso ? Il servirait juste a faire fonctionner la bécane ? J'ai parcouru pas mal vos liens, mais, c'est un peu voire souvent même du chinois pour moi, les expressions, le nom des utilitaires, etc ... je suis perdu, c'est pour cela qu'il vaut mieux que j'attende que je l'ai sous la main ce Mac afin de comprendre ... je n'ai plus mes dix huit printemps, ma cervelle est ramollie , les prises thunderbolt, sont elles prévu pour disques externes ? Si, oui, faut-il des dd spéciaux ? Ah ! je me mélange les pinceaux, je crois avoir compris que le disque dur prévu externe pour Time machine dois juste servir a ces sauvegarde, donc, le disque interne, peut être chargé avec des fichiers, photos etc ... Merci
Bonne soirée, je vais voir demain si Darty veut bien me le donner, il est payé, simplement ils ne l'avaient pas au magasin ici, ils devaient me l'amener de Strasbourg .... quoi qu'il advienne, je veux cette machine , si Darty ne bouge pas, je me fais rembourser et vais voir ailleurs .


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mai 2015)

Ports thunderbolt pour dd externes : oui, sans problème. Il te faut donc un dd externe avec port Thunderbolt (logique, non ? 
Mais si c'est pour de la sauvegarde, l'USB suffit (pas besoin de rapidité pour la sauvegarde).

Pour la taille des dd externes :

pour le clone, choisi la taille de ton dd interne;
pour time machine, deux à trois fois le volume de données prévisibles du dd interne (ou si tu veux te simplifier la vie, 2 à 3 fois la taille de ton dd interne). Pour TM il faut un dd plus gros que pour le clone, car l'intérêt de TM est de arder la trace des précédents fichiers, tant qu'il y a de la place sur le dd.


----------



## adixya (12 Mai 2015)

Personnellement, pour un disque dur iMac de 1 To, j'ai opté pour un 2 To, et c'est largement suffisant, bien plus qu'il n'en faut pour mon usage.
Cela dit, il faudra penser à exclure certains dossiers de la sauvegarde.
C'est important.

Par exemple chez moi, il y a deux dossier à exclure absolument.
Le premier c'est celui qui contient ma machine virtuelle Windows 7 avec parallèle desktop. Pour la simple et bonne raison qu'à chaque fois que je vais dans windows, ça doit modifier des fichiers et Time machine considère qu'il doit sauvegarder l'ensemble à nouveau et du coup, je me retrouve avec des sauvegardes multiples de 40 Go absolument inutiles (une par heure passée sur Windows en gros) et qui risquent de prendre toute la place sur le disque de sauvegarde et de provoquer l'effacement d'anciens fichiers prématurément.

L'autre dossier à exclure, c'est le dossier des téléchargements de torrents. Si plusieurs téléchargements de gros fichiers s'étalent sur plusieurs heures, les fichiers en cours de téléchargement se modifient en sont donc ré sauvegardes par Time machine toutes les heures ce qui n'est pas souhaitable pour les mêmes raisons que précédemment pour laisser la place à ces sauvegardes inutiles.

Il y a un bon outil pour voir ce que contiennent les différents incréments de sauvegarde, c'est Time Tracker. Franchement je ne saurais pas m'en passer, je me demande bien pourquoi Apple n'a pas programmé ces fonctions directement dans Time machine ou une autre appli native OS X...


----------



## Pinpoche (12 Mai 2015)

Juste une petite contribution. J'ai survolé le sujet. Alors déjà ne t'en fais pas c'est un peu déroutant de passer sur un mac, mais on s'y fait vite.

Pour les DD externes, c'est toujours bon de pouvoir les lire à partir de mac et PC pour échanger des fichiers etc... Le NTFS se lit à partir d'un mac, mais impossible d'écrire. La seule solution est le FAT32, mais qui a l'inconvénient de limiter la taille des fichiers à 4go il me semble.

Mais heureusement, tu peux formater en exFAT, et là tu pourras lire et écrire sur les deux plateformes, sans limitation de taille de fichier.


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (12 Mai 2015)

Bonjour
Désolé les gars, mais je ne comprend rien ...
J'abandonne les recherches avant d'avoir le matériel
Clone, Time machine et quoi encore, je suis perdu, d'autre part au risque de me répéter, dés que je maitrise la bécane un minimum, le pc windows n'existera plus, donc, pourquoi avoir besoin du NTFS, je ne pense pas que ce sera utile pour le Mac seul
Et, sauf erreur, un fichier Jpeg, PSD, Tiff s'ouvrira dans adobe photoshop, alors, je pense qu'il faudra oui, formater mes disques durs actuels, en essayant de faire une sauvegarde du contenu pour le placer ensuite sur un disque dur formater avec l'outil Mac ...
Une question pour essayer de voir plus clair, juste une
Time machine c'est une sauvegarde régulière du système afin de pouvoir revenir à une date antérieur ? Si, oui, je ne comprends pas l'utilité de par exemple 2 To de dd , ces sauvegardes sauverait-ils aussi le travail réalisé sur la machine, notamment les fichiers comme les photo etc ... ? Si c'est ainsi cela expliquerait le tout ... Merci, bonne journée


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mai 2015)

chrisdelorraine57 a dit:


> Time machine c'est une sauvegarde régulière du système afin de pouvoir revenir à une date antérieur ?


Oui




chrisdelorraine57 a dit:


> Si, oui, je ne comprends pas l'utilité de par exemple 2 To de dd , ces sauvegardes sauverait-ils aussi le travail réalisé sur la machine, notamment les fichiers comme les photo etc ... ? Si c'est ainsi cela expliquerait le tout ... Merci, bonne journée


Time machine enregistre tous les changements sur les fichiers de la machine, heure par heure. Avec un système d'effacement automatique par jour / semaine / mois (cf le lien de la Technote que je t'ai envoyé hier)

Tu comprends l'intérêt d'un dd de 2 To ? 
Pouvoir remonter dans le temps, plus la capacité de ton dd est grosse, plus loin tu peux remonter.
C'est donc différent du clone (copie exacte de ton dd interne à moment précis)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Mai 2015)

Salut

En fait Time Machine sauvegarde ce que tu lui dis de sauvegarder.
Tu peux très bien ne sauver que le système ou le système et tout ton environnement utilisateur ou tout cela plus des partitions autres.
Tout cela est facilement paramétrable.

Tout dépends aussi de quelle manière tu vas organisé ton espace disque. 
Perso j'ai opté pour plusieurs partitions :
Le système : 100 Go 
Le reste partagé en 5 partitions : 4 de données 1 Time Machine.

Cela m'a permis de migrer facilement le système sur un SSD Thunderbolt 128 Go externe (cela marche aussi en USB3).
Ainsi mon système comporte 2 Disques :
Système sur SSD externe.
Données et Time Machine sur DD interne.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2015)

Une approche à première vue "_excentrique"_, *Jean *(données en interne, Système en externe), mais bien pensée si on la scrute : un SSD externe en connexion _Thunderbolt_ a quasiment les mêmes performances qu'un interne en connexion SATA (j'ai pu le vérifier entre mon SSD interne SATA qui a remplacé le HDD originel et mon SSD externe _Thunderbolt_), tandis qu'un HDD interne en SATA bénéficie d'un coup de pouce par rapport à un déporté à la place du SuperDrive ou un externe USB.

J'affectionne moi aussi les distributions Système / Données sur des disques distincts sans solidarisation logicielle (de type Fusion Drive), ainsi que le partitionnement (quand sa taille le permet) d'un même disque en volumes distincts dédiés à des données d'espèces différentes.


----------



## adixya (12 Mai 2015)

Time machine c'est une sauvegarde incrémentale. Chaque heure, Time machine évalue ce qui a changé par rapport à l'heure précédente et ne sauvegarde que les DIFFERENCES. 
Donc si tu modifies régulièrement le contenu de ton disque principal, que tu effaces, que tu remettes régime librement de nouveaux fichiers sur ton disque Mac, comme Time machine sauvegarde tous les fichiers, effacés ou non, anciens ou nouveaux dans la limite de l'espace qui lui est alloué (c'est à dire 2 To dans notre exemple) tu peux parfaitement sur plusieurs mois en avoir pour beaucoup plus que 1 To.


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (12 Mai 2015)

Bonjour
Merci, donc, sauf erreur de ma part, Time machine enregistres (tous les fichiers créés récemment) Par exemple, si je crée un fichier mapomme.psd, ou montrottoir.pdf, il ajoutera ses nouveaux fichiers sur le disque approprié Time machine, si c'est exacte, je comprends mieux l'utilité d'un espace important sur ce dd, est-ce ainsi ? Si, oui, par exemple je supprime des fichiers sur l'ordinateur, ses fichiers , serait déjà enrégistrés sur time machine, est-ce que dans ce cas , il supprime ces derniers fichiers supprimer, où faut il aller les supprimer manuellement ? Merci Je vais faire un tour chez Darty cet aprés midi


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Mai 2015)

En fait si tu crées un nouveau fichier, il est sauvé par Time Machine, lors de la prochaine sauvegarde. Si ensuite tu le supprimes, il sera toujours récupérable dans la sauvegarde où il se trouve. 
C'est un des avantages de Time Machine : retrouver des données supprimées "à tort"


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (12 Mai 2015)

Ok, merci, mais si je veux dégager de la place sur les disques dur, il me semble que l'on doit pouvoir supprimer ce fichier "sauvegarder par time machine" de ce système de sauvegarde ? Sans doute oui ... si je passe de win à Mac, c'est aussi pour être maitre de la machine et non le contraire


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Mai 2015)

Normalement tu n'as pas à agir sur les sauvegardes Time Machine. Simplement comme dit + haut prévoir un espace disque suffisant pour Time Machine (chez moi le double) afin d'avoir suffisamment de "recul" dans les sauvegardes de tes données.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mai 2015)

chrisdelorraine57 a dit:


> Ok, merci, mais si je veux dégager de la place sur les disques dur, il me semble que l'on doit pouvoir supprimer ce fichier "sauvegarder par time machine" de ce système de sauvegarde ? Sans doute oui ... si je passe de win à Mac, c'est aussi pour être maitre de la machine et non le contraire


Tu es maitre de ta machine.
Mais laisse Time machine organiser lui même les sauvegardes et laisse le gérer lui même son dd.
Tu achètes (par ex.) un dd de 2 To à Time machine : tu ne te préoccupes plus de ce que fait Time machine. Quand T M a besoin de place, il en fait lui même.


----------



## adixya (12 Mai 2015)

Si un fichier est créé puis supprimé entre 2 sauvegardes, il ne sera pas sauvegardé du tout. Il faut bien voir que TM lance lui même une sauvegarde toutes les heures. Si entre 2 sauvegardes tu crées et effaces des fichiers TM ne peut pas les voir.
Mais bon sincèrement, ce n'est pas bien grave.

Et sinon oui il faut laisser faire Time machine mais il faut aussi être attentif à exclure certains dossiers comme je l'indiquais dans mon post précédent pour éviter de remplir le disque TM de données inutiles et que ça efface des données pertinentes.


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (12 Mai 2015)

Bonjour
Je viens de chez Darty, le colis est enfin dans la pièce, je vais commencer par déballer... aie aie aie les soucis vont enfin commencer, j'espère bien taper le prochaine message avec cette bécane


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (12 Mai 2015)

Oh ! help
Absolument aucune notice avec
j'ai branché le cordon alimentation, et rien ne se passe ! Comment mettre cette machine en route svp ? Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Mai 2015)

Tu as un petit bouton caché derrière ton écran en bas à gauche.


----------



## daffyb (12 Mai 2015)

chrisdelorraine57 a dit:


> Oh ! help
> Absolument aucune notice avec
> j'ai branché le cordon alimentation, et rien ne se passe ! Comment mettre cette machine en route svp ? Merci


LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## daffyb (12 Mai 2015)

chrisdelorraine57 a dit:


> Oh ! help
> Absolument aucune notice avec
> j'ai branché le cordon alimentation, et rien ne se passe ! Comment mettre cette machine en route svp ? Merci


LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Locke (12 Mai 2015)

chrisdelorraine57 a dit:


> Oh ! help
> Absolument aucune notice avec
> j'ai branché le cordon alimentation, et rien ne se passe ! Comment mettre cette machine en route svp ? Merci


Tu passes la main derrière le coté gauche de ton écran, en bas à gauche il y a un bouton qui ne dépasse pas. Il suffit de faire une petite pression pour que ça démarre.

Tu es trop fort.


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (12 Mai 2015)

Oups, c'est cela rigolez, j'ai chercher dix minutes, mais j'ai  trouvé, je suis sur l'Imac 
Immense l'écran, je me sens si petit
Pour commencer, la souris sans fil est loin d'être efficace, aie aie aie, peut être lui faut-il un tapis spécial ....
elle ne glisse pas assez vite d'un endroit a l'autre, peut être que l'on peu quelque part faire un règlage, hélas j'ai encore du pain sur la planche , j'ai navigué avec Safari, la prise en main sera sans doute assez longue, mais, j'ai bien l'intention de ne plus démarrer le pc win... les panneaux se ferme dans le coin gauche ... svp ou trouver un panneau de configuration ? Merci, je vais déjà fouiner encore ... à plus


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Mai 2015)

chrisdelorraine57 a dit:


> Oups, c'est cela rigolez, j'ai chercher dix minutes, mais j'ai  trouvé, je suis sur l'Imac
> Immense l'écran, je me sens si petit
> Pour commencer, la souris sans fil est loin d'être efficace, aie aie aie, peut être lui faut-il un tapis spécial ....
> elle ne glisse pas assez vite d'un endroit a l'autre, peut être que l'on peu quelque part faire un règlage, hélas j'ai encore du pain sur la planche , j'ai navigué avec Safari, la prise en main sera sans doute assez longue, mais, j'ai bien l'intention de ne plus démarrer le pc win... les panneaux se ferme dans le coin gauche ... svp ou trouver un panneau de configuration ? Merci, je vais déjà fouiner encore ... à plus




Menu /Préférences Système  et là tu vas trouver comment régler la vitesse du mulot.


----------



## Locke (12 Mai 2015)

chrisdelorraine57 a dit:


> Oups, c'est cela rigolez, j'ai chercher dix minutes, mais j'ai trouvé, je suis sur l'Imac


Il suffisait de le retourner pour voir qu'il y avait bien un bouton Power.  Et dans les manipulations, tu aurais du le voir, ne serait-ce que pour la connectique.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mai 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> LOLOLOLOLOL





daffyb a dit:


> LOLOLOLOLOL


Le double LOL c'est pour recevoir deux fois plus de cdb ? 


PS détend toi, chrisdelorraine57, pars tranquillement à la découverte de ce nouveau monde


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (12 Mai 2015)

Oui j'ai trouvé l'amélioration de la mouse, par contre j'ai télécharger une grosse mise à jour, ouf, il en a mis du temps
Je vais casser la graine, bonne soirée Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Mai 2015)

Bon appétit aussi et n'oublie pas le biberon du petit Mac.


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (12 Mai 2015)

Bah, je rame grave, mais, doucement cela va venir ....
J'ai réussi l'installation de mon premier soft "Firefox" il me manquait cruellement, puis j'ai téléchargé thunderbird, il fonctionne, mais j'ai commis une bavure quelque part, sur mon bureau se trouve une  icone disque thunderbird , je ne sais pas comment il s'est créé, mais je n'arrive pas à le mettre à la poubelle, il refuse le mac ... je suis encore très hésitant pour les installations, et pourtant va falloir le faire
oh , il m'en faudra encore de la lecture, pauvre tête, mais qu'ai-je fais pour mériter tous cela aie
Désormais faut que je vois comment chercher adobe cc, j'ai l'abonnement, mais, faut que je télécharge pour le mac , qui vivra verra
Allez, je vais chercher sur sieur Google, bonne soirée, merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Mai 2015)

Pour l'icone disque Thunderbird sur le bureau, il suffit de cliquer-droit (à conditions dans "menu /Préférences Système/Souris/Pointer et cliquer" d'avoir coché "Clic secondaire/Cliquer du coté droit") puis "éjecter".


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (12 Mai 2015)

Oui, cela fonctionne pour la même chose arrivé avec adobe photoshop, mais cette icone Tunderbird refusait de se laisser ejecter , or juste cinq minutes j'ai remis a jour la carte graphique, l'ordi a redémarré et ouf cet icone a disparue , je commence a beaucoup apprécier, bien que cela demande encore trop de réflexions .... je découvre de temps en temps .... et d"ici quelques jours le windows aura quitté ma pensé, déja qu'il n'est plus en fonction, je progresse doucement , mais sûrement, il se trouve subitement que cette petite souris blanche commence à me plaire .... J'ai connecté un dd externe usb, je peux ouvrir les images avec photoshop et les enrégistrer sur le dossier du dd interne, sans soucis, hélas , l'écriture sur le dd externe ne va pas ... alors en y réfléchissant, il suffirait de formater ce dd, de trouver la solution pour copier coller les fichiers du second dd externe vers le dd ext formaté, je trouverai la solution Vive la Pomme !
bonne nuit, demain une autre journée ....


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Mai 2015)

chrisdelorraine57 a dit:


> ..... alors en y réfléchissant, il suffirait de formater ce dd, de trouver la solution pour copier coller les fichiers du second dd externe vers le dd ext formaté, je trouverai la solution Vive la Pomme !
> bonne nuit, demain une autre journée ....



Voir post #11


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (13 Mai 2015)

Bonjour
Une nuit difficile, peu de sommeil, tant pis on continue, j'ai déjà nettoyer mon pc windows, je veux ne plus avoir besoin de le mettre en service, pour le moment il est à coté de Apple, mais je veux l'ôter rapidement d'ici, j'ai déja installer pas mal sur le Mac, y compris les logiciels Adobe pour les développement et traitement photo, ce jour je vais encore m'occuper des DD externe et en désigner l'un qui est de seulement 1 To pour Time machine. J'ai une petite question pour bien démarrer ... Le clavier, est-il équipé aussi de piles ? Si, oui elles sont bien cachées ... dans la souris, je les ai trouvé, je suppose que je peux aussi utiliser des piles rechargeables, certes qui tiendront moins longtemps, mais j'en ai pas mal dans mes tiroirs .... Le clavier me va bien, sauf le Point, lequel faut la touche majuscule, la rangé tout en haut, je ne l'ai pas vraiment encore essayé, mais il me semble que c'est pour des réglages sur l'écran, l'affichage, luminosité etc ...  et vlan, je vois bien qu'il va me falloir un autre bureau, et fauteuil , je me sens si petit en dessous de cet énorme écran ... le banquier et la banquière vont se frotter les mains 
Une autre question me traverse l'esprit, la cléf usb, faut aussi la formater avec l'utilitaire Mac ? Sans doute oui ...
Bon , je vais voir si je trouve Fillezilla pour Mac, je crois qu'il existe afin de garder les bonnes habitudes .... Merci, bonne journée à vous tous, faut que je fasse un max ce matin, cet après midi j'ai d'autres chats à fouetter ...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Mai 2015)

Sur le clavier, coté rond, à droite tu as un bouton de mise sous tension et à gauche la vis pour accéder aux piles.
Si ta clé usb est formatée en fat ou fat32 tu n'as rien à faire sinon la brancher et la lire ou l'écrire.


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (13 Mai 2015)

Ok, je n'ai pas encore mis sous tension le clavier, je viens d'essayer, une petite led verte s'allume puis s’éteint, donc je n'y touche plus ...
bien , j'ai alors la trappe à piles, discret chez Apple .... c'est la Classe
Je bégaye encore souvent pour les installations, et mises à jours, mais, en fin de compte j'y arrive
Merci beaucoup, cela fait bien longtemps que je n'ai pas fait autant de lecture .... j'ai une autre question, cela me chagrine beaucoup, pour n'importe quoi, faut que j'entre le mot de passe, n'y a t-il pas moyen de faire plus light , c'est vraiment agaçant, surtout que je ne suis guère virtuose de clavier ... va falloir que j'apprenne pas mal les raccourci clavier, avec la souris la petite croix tout en haut à gauche c'est aussi dur dur , j'ai trouvé le "cmd-w" arg , je vais enfin devenir intelligent, il était temps Merci


----------



## daffyb (13 Mai 2015)

Tu as besoin de ton mot de passe souvent parce que tu es en phase d'installation et configuration.
Une fois que tu ne seras plus qu'en mode "utilisateur" ton mot de passe ne sera plus aussi souvent nécessaire.

Par contre, sache qu'à chaque fois que tu tapes ton mot de passe, cela signifie que tu donnes TOUS les droits à l'application que demande ce mot de passe.
Si l'application est légitime OK sinon, méfiance !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Mai 2015)

Le mot de passe c'est dans le cas où tu fais une install? Si oui, c'est normal. Tu ne vas pas passer ton temps à faire des installations.


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (13 Mai 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Le mot de passe c'est dans le cas où tu fais une install? Si oui, c'est normal. Tu ne vas pas passer ton temps à faire des installations.


oui, mais par exemple aussi si je crée un dossier su le dd


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Mai 2015)

chrisdelorraine57 a dit:


> oui, mais par exemple aussi si je crée un dossier su le dd


Uniquement dans le premier niveau (la maison). Dans Documents par exemple, aucun mot de passe ne te sera demandé.


----------



## daffyb (13 Mai 2015)

Il est d'ailleurs préférable (et plus simple pour un débutant) pour une question de droit de créer des dossiers uniquement dans *un sous dossier existant* de ton utilisateur (document, image, video...)


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (13 Mai 2015)

Ok, juste débutant avec Apple, hélas cela faisait au moins une dizaine d'année que j'en rêvais en secret, windaube m'aura pourris souvent l'existence, j'étais même passer un moment sur Linux, mais a cause de photoshop je suis revenu rapidement vers win .... The gimp , n'était pas malgré de nombreux essais ma tasse de thé, le travail par calque me manquait cruellement
Je vais m'efforcer d'être a la hauteur de cette machine infernal .... Effectivement la clef usb fonctionne en lecture et écriture ...
Pour le mot de passe, j'ai du choisir du lourd, il fallait une majuscule et des lettres et chiffres, donc pas facile a garder en tete, mais a force de devoir le taper, je vais le conserver en mémoire ..... allez, c'est l'heure de l'apéro, une bonne Perrier fera l'affaire , bon appétit. Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Mai 2015)

Bon apéro et bonne appétit.


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (13 Mai 2015)

Bon, une question, désolé, mais dés que cela me traverse l'esprit faut que je m'y colle ... Bon que voulais-je demander ............
Une fois time machine aura fait la sauvegarde sur le dd approprié, qu'advient)il lorsque par accident ce dernier dd rendais l'âme ? Malgré tout, les données seraient récupérable ? Aie, j'ai des doutes, je ne sais pas ce que j'ai pu lire ça ou ailleurs ... aurais-je simplement rêvé ... ce serait vraiment un exploit si c'était possible ? Merci


----------



## adixya (13 Mai 2015)

Tu perds les données de Time machine, c'est à dire soit des données que tu avais effacées de toute façon soit des données qui sont encore sur ton imac, donc que tu possèdes encore. Il faut juste refaire un nouveau Time machine sur un nouveau disque dur à partir des données actuelles de ton iMac et repartir de la.
Time machine ne sert pas à archiver !


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (13 Mai 2015)

Oui, merci
C'est juste ce que je pensais, lorsqu'on vieilli, on aime souvent avoir confirmation car on perd confiance en sa mémoire (je parles pour moi) donc pour les données faut un voire deux disques durs en plus ....  Une autre question me traverse subitement mon faible esprit, comment fait-on pour lire un dvd, cd etc ... ai-je loupé quelque chose ou ce Mac n'a pas de lecteur , je présume qu'il faut un lecteur externe  aie aie aie, heureusement que je n'en ai pas encore l'utilité, je me suis mis à l'oilpé en achetant cette bécane, alors faut que j'attende la pousse des radis humour off  . Merci


----------



## Average Joe (13 Mai 2015)

Oui, c'est une constante depuis 2012 de ne plus mettre de lecteurs/graveurs DVD dans les Mac. Tim Cook expliquait d'ailleurs que ceux intégrés panaient assez souvent mais ils manquent de temps en temps : quand on veut en lire un il faut un lecteur graveur externe qui taxe deux prises USB à lui tout seul...[emoji19]


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (13 Mai 2015)

Finalement, je m'y habitue assez rapidement , je prépare le disque dur qui servira  pour Time Machine il n' a qu' 1 Toctet, ce sera sans doute suffisant pour longtemps, je copie en ce moment les fichiers à conserver sur un autre disque externe, ensuite, dans la soirée je passe au formatage par l'outil de Mac ... sans doute mettra t-il pas mal de temps pour cette premiere sauvegarde , ensuite , je n'en sais encore rien, mais je verrais bien ... Qui vivra verra , Bonne soirée à vous tous


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (13 Mai 2015)

Voilà, time Machine a fait sa première sauvegarde sur le disque dur alloué, il a sauvegardé environ 25 Go .
Le disuq dur externe s'est auto nommé Untittled, y a t-il moyen de le renommer, j'ai beau essayé clic droit etx ... rien ne bouge, je ne me sens pas vraiment maître de la machine , qu'ai = je loupé svp ? Merci, bonne soirée


----------



## adixya (13 Mai 2015)

Il y a l'utilitaire de disque pour renommer les disques.
Fais une recherche dans Spotlight (la loupe en haut à droite)


----------



## daffyb (13 Mai 2015)

Tu sélectionnes le disque depuis le Finder. Tu presses entrer et hop tu renommes. Pas besoins de l'utilitaire de disque. 'faut pas pousser ! Au pire tu peux faire un cmd +i


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (13 Mai 2015)

Merci beaucoup cela a fonctionné avec cmd+i  , je viens de formater le secon disque dur externe, et j'ai placer tous les fichiers a sauvegarder, ça roule, ouf , merci beaucoup bonne nuit, ja vais ma plaquer au prés de ma blonde


----------



## adixya (14 Mai 2015)

Bon alors ça se passe pas si mal ce passage sur Mac ?


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (14 Mai 2015)

Bonjour
Je dirais même que je n'en prends plein les yeux ..... Je ne peux que dire à tous ceux qui hésite d'aller vers Apple de peur de ne plus avoir les repaires, de peur de ne pas y arriver ..... je ne peux que les encourager à franchir le pas, à envoyer la bécane Windaube dans les ordures , et, ma station Win d'ici ce soir sera complètement démonté, déjà , j'ai pratiquement tout désinstallé , je le laisse encore quelques heures afin de bien être certain de n'avoir rien oublié d'important à sauvegarder ..... Face à mon immense écran Imac, je jubile ! A présent j'ai le disque interne + DD usb Time machine externe + un autre disque dur usb externe aussi formater avec Imac, à moi la belle vie ! Et, dire que j'ai perdu tant d'année a me casser la tête sous l'empire Windows  .... J'étais con et bête, ne le soyez pas , vous qui avez envie d’aller vers Apple, ne perdez pas de temps, et surtout, il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire ... Bonne journée à vous tous , merci beaucoup


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (14 Mai 2015)

Ah !!!! J'ai connecté l'imprimante, sans soucis, Imac m'a cherché le Driver, et voilà, l'imprimante ainsi que son scanner fonctionne ! C'est pas beau cela ! Allez, Windaubiens, courrez vers Apple


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (14 Mai 2015)

Bon, ceci dit j'ai une question, un soucis énervant, je suppose qu'il y a une solution
A la mise en route de l'Imac, un panneau apparait qui me gène, il me demande un mot de Pass I Cloud, or, je n'ai pas envie de me connecter sur un Tchat quelconque , car si j'ai bien compris c'est de messages qu'il s'agit, alors comment faire pour que ce truc n'apparaît plus ? Merci beaucoup, j'ai d'autres chats à fouetter que de correspondre avec le monde entier sur le virtuel. Bonne journée


----------



## Average Joe (14 Mai 2015)

iCloud n'est pas un réseau social mais la solution intégrée d'Apple pour le stockage vers ses serveurs distants, pour synchroniser divers items entre Macs et iDevices. Il s'agit ici de sauvegardes dans le nuage. On l'utilise avec un mot de passe qui est commun avec l'App Store. Par exemple, on peut synchroniser sa musique, ses photos, ses onglets Safari, ses notes, calendriers etc. (ou ne pas le faire…).


----------



## adixya (14 Mai 2015)

Si tu as un iPhone, iCloud est extrêmement utile, car c'est ce qui permet de lier les appareils. Par exemple, si tu ajoutes un événement ou un contact dans ton iPhone, ça se retrouvera dans ton iMac et vice versa.
Par contre sans iPhone je ne sais pas si c'est très intéressant.
Ça peut servir quand même de sauvegarde pour les calendriers, contacts, rappels, notes, cela dit.


----------



## Mathias170390 (14 Mai 2015)

Bonjour, il suffit d'aller dans les préférences système, "iCloud" et de "fermer la session" =), et il ne devrait plus t'embêter =)


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (14 Mai 2015)

Désolé, mais à aucun moment j'ai ouvert une cession Icloud, c'est pour cela que je veux éviter ces alertes intempestives qui encourage l'ouverture ........ Merci


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (14 Mai 2015)

Mon disque externe Time Machine, curieusement, la led bleu s'éteint, et lorsqu'il est l'heure de sauvegarde, il se met en route, comme si Mac controlerai son fonctionnement , normalement sur ces boitiers externes la led reste allumé dés lors qu'elle est alimenté en courant, or , avec time Machine cela change ... j'espère que ce n'est pas le boitier du dd qui a un soucis , quoi qu'il en soit las sauvegardes se font bien . Voila, le pc windows est démonté, reste plus que le beau IMac devant moi. A présent reste plus qu'a l'utiliser normalement ... Bonne soirée


----------



## Sly54 (14 Mai 2015)

J'ai des dd externes LaCie (modèles Quarda qch, avec une grosse led bleue) qui s'éteint je pense quand le dd se met en veille.


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (15 Mai 2015)

Bonjour
Effectivement, le dd externe Time Machine, se met en route lorsque l'heure de sauvegarde a sonné .... vraiment génial le système Apple, je me trouve bien chouchouter , hier je me cassais la tête comment afficher l'heure dans la barre, or ce matin, oh ! surprise l'heure est affiché, ainsi que le hp pour le volume, je crois que cet Imac, réfléchi à ma place .... c'est grave docteur
J'ai commandé un autre dd usb , car mes dd externes se font âgés, alors je remplace le plus vieux dés qu'il entre chez moi, j'ai des boitiers Advance dans lesquels je loge des 3,5 pouces à 7200 trs de capacité 1 To. Une question, les icônes des disques dur externe s'affiche sur le bureau, n'y a-t-il pas moyen de les placer par exemple dans la barre des tâches du bas ? J'ai déjà essayé de les glisser mai cela ne fonctionne pas, sinon cela n'est pas handicapant ... Une autre question, admettons que je veux acheter dans Apple Store, il faut s'inscrire, je l'ai fait, mais le moyen de paiement j'ai marqué "Aucun", alors je pense que c'est pas possible d'effectuer des achats ... Comment cela fonctionne t-il ? Si je donne ma CB, prélèvent-ils chaque fois la somme que je dois, ou bien faut-il faire in virement ?  Merci beaucoup
Bonne journée à vous tous


----------



## Sly54 (15 Mai 2015)

Les dd externes peuvent être mis dans le Dock, partie droite (ou basse) du Dock, après la ligne séparative (document à gauche - dossiers + volumes à droite, du coté de la corbeille). Ils peuvent aussi être affichés sur le bureau (ou pas - ça se règle dans Finder / Préférences).

Quant à l'Apple Store, oui, tu peux y faire des achats  même beaucoup d'achats , juste avec une carte bleue.


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (15 Mai 2015)

Oui, merci, la carte B , je vais la mettre un bon moment au frigo afin qu'elle refroidisse


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (15 Mai 2015)

Bon, je continue encore un peu sur de fil ... Cet IMac est hyper bien foutu, efficace, rapide, intuitif etc... Sans doute, les programmeurs de ces Machines sont des experts . Un surf très fluide et cool sur Internet, un écran vraiment agréable pour travailler les images, juste un petit soucis, mais cela vient de moi et non de la Machine, ma chaise de bureau est un peu trop basse, je reçois mal à la nuque a force de regarder en haut vers les menus  faudra encore investir pour  le confort et la santé du vieux monsieur 
Ceci dit, je remarque que Time Machine ne se mets pas en route a intervalles réguliers, parfois pile une heure, parfois un peu moins, et quelque fois presque deux heures .... Une question me traverse l'esprit
Si l'on clique sur Time Machine dans le Finder, et que l'on clique sur mes dossiers, je retrouve mes images traitées avec adobe , donc il sauvegarde aussi les données et non seulement le système ! Génial, si c'est exacte .... j'en doute encore, mais je crois bien que c'est la réalité ? Alors, ce Time Machine comment fonctionne t-il , au début il sauvegarde le tout, mais, ensuite, il ajoute juste je pense les nouveautés ? C'est cela, si oui, est-il possible de faire que Time Machine, sauvegarde, justes les données souhaitée dans tel ou tel dossiers en même temps sur un autre DD externe, j'entends par là, qu'il devrait faire complètement Time machine sur le DD approprié, mais sur l'autre sauvegarder chaque fois les nouveautés que j'ajoute, mais uniquement mes données perso dans certains dossiers ? Suis-je compréhensible, bah, j'en doute un peu ... Merci si vous avez des réponses et ou solutions, bonne soirée . Merci


----------



## Average Joe (16 Mai 2015)

chrisdelorraine57 a dit:


> Bon, je continue encore un peu sur de fil ... Cet IMac est hyper bien foutu, efficace, rapide, intuitif etc... Sans doute, les programmeurs de ces Machines sont des experts . Un surf très fluide et cool sur Internet, un écran vraiment agréable pour travailler les images, juste un petit soucis, mais cela vient de moi et non de la Machine, ma chaise de bureau est un peu trop basse, je reçois mal à la nuque a force de regarder en haut vers les menus  faudra encore investir pour  le confort et la santé du vieux monsieur
> Ceci dit, je remarque que Time Machine ne se mets pas en route a intervalles réguliers, parfois pile une heure, parfois un peu moins, et quelque fois presque deux heures .... Une question me traverse l'esprit
> Si l'on clique sur Time Machine dans le Finder, et que l'on clique sur mes dossiers, je retrouve mes images traitées avec adobe , donc il sauvegarde aussi les données et non seulement le système ! Génial, si c'est exacte .... j'en doute encore, mais je crois bien que c'est la réalité ? Alors, ce Time Machine comment fonctionne t-il , au début il sauvegarde le tout, mais, ensuite, il ajoute juste je pense les nouveautés ? C'est cela, si oui, est-il possible de faire que Time Machine, sauvegarde, justes les données souhaitée dans tel ou tel dossiers en même temps sur un autre DD externe, j'entends par là, qu'il devrait faire complètement Time machine sur le DD approprié, mais sur l'autre sauvegarder chaque fois les nouveautés que j'ajoute, mais uniquement mes données perso dans certains dossiers ? Suis-je compréhensible, bah, j'en doute un peu ... Merci si vous avez des réponses et ou solutions, bonne soirée . Merci


Time Machine sauvegarde le système, les applications, les données et d'une manière générale tout ce qui n'a pas été expressément exclu dans ses préférences. Il le fait de manière incrémentale : une première sauvegarde bien lourde et les suivantes plus légères puisqu'il ne va alors copier sur le disque externe que ce qui a changé depuis la dernière fois. Il peut même sauvegarder un disque externe en plus de l'interne (mais la ça demande une maxi maxi capacité : je ne recommande pas). L'intérêt est, dans le cas du disque interne, non seulement la protection des données mais aussi le passage d'un Mac à un autre, ce qui suppose que le second présente une capacité disque interne au moins égale à celle du premier.


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (16 Mai 2015)

Bonsoir,
OK, merci beaucoup j'ai enfin compris désormais le système. C'est iMac me surprend de plus en plus en ce moment je suis en train de rédiger ce message avec la dictée orale, un Si j'économise un peu mon nouveau clavier. Merci beaucoup pour toutes les informations et bonne soirée à vous tous.


----------



## Average Joe (18 Mai 2015)

C'est marrant, j'ai encore jamais essayé la dictée orale avec. Je n'y pense tout simplement pas ! le poids des habitudes, sans doute. Pourtant je devrais m'y mettre, je suis nul pour ce qui est de taper et dois me reprendre constamment.


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (18 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,
Le système de la dictée est vraiment très efficace encore une fois je l'utilise en ce moment pour taper le message actuel il faut parler assez élevé sinon ça bégaye j'arrive à faire des textes entiers sans faute enfin je veux dire sans fautes d'écriture. Je suis très content être passé chez Apple. Le travail est beaucoup plus agréable et très rapide. La seule chose en dit-elle en ce moment il ne fonctionne pas encore c'est le saut à la ligne, il faut que j'étudie encore les commandes à prononcer pour le faire sauter  À la ligne. Bon il faut que je sorte prendre un bain de soleil mon appareil photographique attends que je m'en serve le temps est superbe on se croirait en été. Voilà, j'ai terminé cette dictée pour la démonstration, je ne corrige pas le texte, comme cela vous pourrez apercevoir les fautes. Bonne journée à vous tous merci beaucoup.
Edit, je constate juste un mot incorrecte "parler assez élevé, devait être parler assez vite" cette edit est faite avec le clavier


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (18 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,
C'est marrant, la dictée vocale, mais, j'ai du mal avec les commandes ....
Par exemple "appuyer la touche retour" cela fait une phrase longue, je voulais créer une autre commande "aller à la ligne" mais, je n'arrive pas à faire mon choix, le menu est restreint, il y a les raccourcis clavier, mais je ne sais pas comment lui expliquer qu'il suffit d'appuyer la touche retour de clavier, si quelqu'un connait la façon de faire ? Merci, en fait je voudrais mettre ces commandes plus a ma porté intellectuelle, le plus court possible avec une facilité de garder cela en mémoire


----------



## Ma Dalton (18 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

chez moi, *"à la ligne"* est compris, et je n'ai pas eu à le configurer, il existe par défaut.


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (18 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,
OK, sans doute votre système est plus récent, je suis moi la configuration est "Appuyer sur la touche Retour" et cela fonctionne très bien seulement, jour est voulu et changé cette phrase par  À la ligne. J'y arriverai un jour mais rien ne presse. Bonne soirée, merci


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (18 Mai 2015)

C'est dingue, maintenant, il comprend "a la ligne" et pourtant je n'ai rien fait, quand j'utilise la dictée vocale, maintenant il m'afiche automatiquement un panneau avec les commande, il est intuitif, il aura constaté que je suis nul ....bon, je ne dis plus rien, je laisse Imac s'occuper de tout


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Mai 2015)

C'est ça l'intelligence artificielle.


----------



## PO_ (21 Mai 2015)

Salut Chris, 

content que ton passage vers la Pomme se passe bien. C'est vrai que lorsque l'on vient de Windows, on peut être un peu perdu au départ. 

Un petit conseil concernant le disque dur de sauvegarde Time Machine : consacre le uniquement à Time Machine, sans y ajouter d'autres fichiers de ton cru.

Je voudrais revenir sur un truc que tu as dit : 



> mais j'ai commis une bavure quelque part, sur mon bureau se trouve une icone disque thunderbird



Tu n'as commis aucune bavure. Cette icône de disque dur provient de ce que tu as fait un double-clic sur un fichier portant l'extension .dmg qui est un fichier image-disque.

Bonne acclimatation...


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (21 Mai 2015)

Bonsoir
Oui, tout baigne, juste encore un peu de soucis de repaires avec cet écran géant , mon bureau qui est une table, mesure  75 cm de hauteur, l'assise de ma chaise monte à 49 cm, alors j'ai mal à la nuque, à regarder vers le haut pour les menus .... J'ai essayé de trouver une chaise de bureau ou l'assise monterai à 55 cm, or, je n'en ai pas trouvé ... Je vais désormais, m'habituer ainsi, cela s'arrange (pas pour ma nuque) mais, je suis déjà un peu plus à l'aise ... pour l’installation des softs, j'ai tout compris désormais, j'ai même de nouveau viré Thunderbird, et j'utilise "Mail" qui va bien aussi. C'est un régale avec cet écran et la souris pour travailler les photos sous Adobe photoshop, cette souris magique est un plus, on fait le tour d'une grande image vite fait avec un seul doit en caressant le dos de cette bestiole 
J'ai déjà du mal lorsque j'arrive sur le pc portable de mon épouse, je préfère mon mini clavier .... Bonne soirée, Merci


----------



## PO_ (22 Mai 2015)

Personnellement, Mail, j'ai jamais pu le supporter. Depuis la sortie de Mac OS X, en 2001 et jusqu'à l'année dernière, j'ai utilisé Entourage puis Outlook de la suite Office. Mais comme il avait de plus en plus tendance à merder de manière assez grave, j'ai migré sur THunderbird. Même s'il a quelques défauts, il répond à mes besoins. 

D'une manière générale, j'ai renoncé à utiliser tous les "monstres" que j'ai longtemps cru indispensables : Word, Excel, Photoshop, et j'utilise maintenant OpenOffice et Acorn ou Pixelmator pour mes retouches d'images.

J'ai longtemps été réfractaire à OpenOffice car il a très longtemps été beaucoup trop lent. Mais avec d'une part la montée en puissance des processeurs, et des optimisations de la programmation (je suppose), je le trouve quasiment équivalent et surtout beaucoup moins usine à gaz qu'Office.

Continue bien ta découverte ...


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (22 Mai 2015)

Bonjour
J'avais OpenOffice sur le pc windows, et effectivement je le trouvais trop lourd, faut dire que je n'ai pas vraiment besoin de tableur etc ... alors, pour l'instant, je ne l'ai pas installé ... Thunderbird était bien sur windows aussi, mais, bien souvent des bugs, le courrier ne rentrait pas, il ne voulait pas se connecter ... je l'avais installé sur le mac, et dés le départ il me sollicitait à mainte reprise mes mots de passe, alors qu'il étaient bien mémorisé ... c'est pourquoi j'ai configuré Mail, mais, le filtrage des indésirables n'est à mon avis pas aussi bien, je percois de la pub et encore de la pub de tous les coins ... sans doute vais-je revenir aussi vers Thunderbird.... mais, avant, j'essaie de comprendre ... merci bonne journée


----------



## Average Joe (22 Mai 2015)

Mail va s'adapter petit à petit pour ce qui est des courriers indésirables. Il faut prendre le temps de rédiger les bonnes règles.
Pour ce qui est d'Open Office, il fonctionne avec un égal bonheur sur mon PC au bureau et sur mes Macs chez moi.


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (22 Mai 2015)

Bonjour
Je viens de réinstaller Thunderbird, je voulais mettre "Mail" à la poubelle, mais il me refuse, prétextant qu'il est indispensable pour mon Imac ...  pour le moment, vu que je n'en ai pas l'utilité je n'installe pas open Office, les courriers qui arrive , sans doute s'ouvre avec un logiciel quelconque de Mac, le tableur c'est Numbers, ensuite j'ai Page pour le texte .... je ne veux pas encombrer cette superbe machine avec des soft lourd que je n'utilise pas... ceci dit, j'ai un grand vide, je jouais scrabble pac sur win contre la machine afin d'entretenir la mémoire, et, je m’aperçois qu'aucun vrai logiciel Scrabble existe pour Mac, même pas un payant, c'est une honte, il y a discrimination des jeux pour la jeunesse, il y en a plus qu'il n'en faut, et nous les vieux, ils nous laisse sur le carreau c'est pas juste, nous les anciens qui avons encore le plaisir de nous exprimer dans notre langue natale ..... Oh , les programmeurs à vos claviers svp ! Merci Bonne fin de semaine


----------



## adixya (23 Mai 2015)

Average Joe a dit:


> Mail va s'adapter petit à petit pour ce qui est des courriers indésirables. Il faut prendre le temps de rédiger les bonnes règles.


Je vais faire un petit hors sujet et je m'en excuse mais je saisis la balle au bond : y a t il moyen de recevoir les notifications pour les mails mais pas pour les spams ? Je trouve ça nul d'être prévenu de l'arrivée de spams...


----------



## adixya (23 Mai 2015)

chrisdelorraine57 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je viens de réinstaller Thunderbird, je voulais mettre "Mail" à la poubelle, mais il me refuse, prétextant qu'il est indispensable pour mon Imac ...  pour le moment, vu que je n'en ai pas l'utilité je n'installe pas open Office, les courriers qui arrive , sans doute s'ouvre avec un logiciel quelconque de Mac, le tableur c'est Numbers, ensuite j'ai Page pour le texte .... je ne veux pas encombrer cette superbe machine avec des soft lourd que je n'utilise pas... ceci dit, j'ai un grand vide, je jouais scrabble pac sur win contre la machine afin d'entretenir la mémoire, et, je m’aperçois qu'aucun vrai logiciel Scrabble existe pour Mac, même pas un payant, c'est une honte, il y a discrimination des jeux pour la jeunesse, il y en a plus qu'il n'en faut, et nous les vieux, ils nous laisse sur le carreau c'est pas juste, nous les anciens qui avons encore le plaisir de nous exprimer dans notre langue natale ..... Oh , les programmeurs à vos claviers svp ! Merci Bonne fin de semaine


Bah alors pour le Scrabble et plus globalement pour faire tourner les trucs Windows qui n'existent pas sur Mac, je te conseille de faire une machine virtuelle Windows. Il y a une solution gratuite, virtual box, et des solutions payantes (parallel desktop), pour avoir Windows sur le Mac. Il fait bien entendu avoir un fichier d'installation du Windows que tu souhaiterais mettre en place (7 ? 8 ?).
Pour info, si tu t'inscris au programme de développement Windows 10, tu peux obtenir une version bêta de Windows 10 gratuitement...
Moi je m'en sers pour la bureautique (word excel) et pour le logiciel Xnview (traitement d'images), notamment.


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (23 Mai 2015)

Bonjour
Désolé, mais, je ne pense pas que j'ai envie de windows sur un Mac, même en virtuel.... je suis trop content de ne plus souffrir de cette maladie "Windaube", c'est quand même autre chose le travail sur Mac , non ? J'avais depuis au moins quinze ans rêver d'Apple, et enfin, j'ai pu l'acquérir, et ce n'est pas pour me replonger dans le passé .... Même pc scrabble n'existe plus dans le commerce, alors, tant pis, faudra que j'entretienne ma mémoire avec autre chose , rien, ni personne n'est irremplaçable ... Vive Apple , allez bon weekend à vous tous


----------



## adixya (23 Mai 2015)

Ha ha on est vraiment dans la phobie de Windows extrême lol
Mais tant mieux si tu t'y retrouves c'est tout le mal que je te souhaite !


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (23 Mai 2015)

Bonjour
"Phobie de Win" , je ne connaissais pas cette expression, quoi qu'il en soit, en informatique j'ai commencer avec les premiers ordinateur a casette , je ne me rapelle plus le pédigrée, c'était chouette, ensuite est venu l'Amstrad et plus tard un premier pc, avec encore très peu de mémoire, enfin widows pc , et après quelques temps et beaucoup de soucis, j'ai essayé linux Mandracke, puis par défaut de logiciel pour  la photo, je n'arrivai pas a me faire à The Gimp par exemple, je suis revenu vers windows, et plus tard j'ai retâter linux Ubuntu, mais encore ce foutu soft  qui me manquais , puis enfin , j'ai franchi le pas pour ce Mac, c'est presque le jour et la nuit . Cela dépends peut être ce que l'on fait dessus, moi c'est surtout le développement photo numérique, la retouche, et un peu de surf sans toutefois m’embêter sur les réseaux sociaux, ni de tchat . a la limite je m'inscrit sur un forum ... Voilà, mais pas de désillusion pour moi, tout va hyper bien et sans bavures jusqu'à présent, c'est cool ... j'espère que cela continuera ainsi  ... Bon weekend


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (29 Mai 2015)

Bonjour
Me revoilà, toujours aussi enthousiaste et enchanté de mon Imac. Cependant, le clavier qui est que presque parfait, j'ai du mal avec la touche du point (mais pourquoi n'est elle pas placée afin de ne pas avoir besoin de la touche majuscule ..... ) c'est là, ma seule déception jusqu'ici, et la flêche avec le point n'est valable que pour l'alphabet, j'aurai tellement apprécié qu'elle soit aussi valable pour les chiffres, or, pour tapez les chiffres il faut tenir Maj enfoncé .... y aurait- il une astuce pour corriger cela ... qui sait ... je pose la question , c'est une bouteille à la mer .... Merci Bon Weekend


----------



## daffyb (29 Mai 2015)

chrisdelorraine57 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Me revoilà, toujours aussi enthousiaste et enchanté de mon Imac. Cependant, le clavier qui est que presque parfait, j'ai du mal avec la touche du point (mais pourquoi n'est elle pas placée afin de ne pas avoir besoin de la touche majuscule ..... ) c'est là, ma seule déception jusqu'ici, et la flêche avec le point n'est valable que pour l'alphabet, j'aurai tellement apprécié qu'elle soit aussi valable pour les chiffres, or, pour tapez les chiffres il faut tenir Maj enfoncé .... y aurait- il une astuce pour corriger cela ... qui sait ... je pose la question , c'est une bouteille à la mer .... Merci Bon Weekend


Parce qu'en français, le séparateur des décimales est la virgule


----------



## daffyb (29 Mai 2015)

un début de réponse : http://forums.macg.co/threads/quelq...nt-imac-un-peu-deroute.1264607/#post-12887548

Edit. J'ai mal lu. Sélectionne le clavier français numérique. Tu devrais avoir ce que tu souhaites


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (29 Mai 2015)

J'ai  pris Français numérique, mais a priori rien ne change, le point reste idem, ..... avec maj enfoncé .... Ah hhhh  .... ! un changement la touche Flèche et point fonctionne pour les chiffres ! Une bonne chose de faite , Grand merci, bonne journée


----------



## daffyb (29 Mai 2015)

chrisdelorraine57 a dit:


> la touche Flèche et point


Elle s'appelle Majuscule verrouillée  ou Caps Lock.
C'est plus simple à comprendre


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (29 Mai 2015)

Oui, merci, c'était bien le nom sous windows


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (21 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour tout le monde
Me revoilà, très content de mon I-Mac, j'aurai cependant une petite question
J'ai donc dans mon i-mac un dd, et puis j'ai deux dd externe Time machine
Je travaille des fichiers lourds, des photos etc ...
Alors, pour éviter de surcharger le disque dur principal, j'aimerai savoir s'il est possible de supprimer des fichiers sur le DD principal du Mac, tout en les conservant sur les deux Time machine ? Je suppose que si je supprime des fichiers sur dd mac, il supprimera aussi sur Tmachine ? Merci par avance pour votre aide, il doit y avoir une solution, mais, je ne l'ai pas trouvé
Bonne semaine


----------



## Locke (21 Octobre 2015)

chrisdelorraine57 a dit:


> j'aimerai savoir s'il est possible de supprimer des fichiers sur le DD principal du Mac


Lesquels ?


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (21 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir
Lesquels , bien des fichiers que j'ai enregistrés (des photos ) qui souvent approche 40 MO en poids
Alors si je pourrais les supprimer sur le DD principale du Mac , mais les conserver sur mes deux dd externe Time machine
Voilà, j’enregistre sur mon dd I-mac, et Time machine me fait la sauvegarde


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Octobre 2015)

Time machine ne conserve longtemps les données que s'il a suffisamment de la place. Si tu veux conserver des données sans risque de les voir disparaître un jour, il faut investir dans un DDE spécialisé à cette fonction.


----------



## devy (21 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir voisin du 57 ,

Je débarque sur OSX depuis quelques jours, je n ai donc pas de nom de soft à  te donner mais je pense qu un équivalent à "synctoy" sous windows est ce qu il te faut.
Ce soft permet de synchroniser des dossiers entre dd interne et externe. 
Selon les options cochées tu pourras supprimer tes photos du dd interne sans que le dossier cible externe soit modifié.

A coup sur un équivalent ( en mieux  ) existe sur Mac.

David. 57 aussi


----------



## daffyb (22 Octobre 2015)

Time Machine n'est absolument pas fait pour de l'archivage, mais pour de la SAUVEGARDE.
Si tu veux stocker des fichiers en dehors de ton disque interne, il faut un support externe sur lequel tu mettras, toi-même, tes archivages.


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (22 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour
Eh ! bien vous me faite peur ....
Pour moi, je dis bien pour moi, Time machine fait les sauvegardes sur disques dur externe, et cela voudrais dire pour moi, que mes fichiers sont sauvegardé sur mes disques durs externes, comme il y en a deux, même si l'un lâche, mes fichiers sont encore sur le second ...
Dites moi que je ne rêve pas ... si, jamais , je veux, récupérer un fichier ainsi sauvegarder, je n'ai pas besoin que ce même fichier soit sur le dd principale de mon Mac ...
Si, je vais dans Finder, je clique sur un dd externe time machine, je retrouve bien mes fichiers, et j'arrive a les ouvrir avec le logiciel qui va bien, donc pour moi, cela signifie que même si ce fichier n'est pas sur dd du mac, je peux le chercher, l'ouvrir le travailler etc ...
Alors, pourquoi me faudrait il encore un disque dur de plus ? mes fichiers sont sur trois support, mon dd Mac, le Time machine 1 et le Time machine 2, ai je loupé une chose importante ? Merci


----------



## samoussa (22 Octobre 2015)

Time machine est un outil de sauvegarde. Il fait une photographie de ton mac à un instant T. D'autres seront sans doute mieux placés que moi pour répondre mais j'imagine qu'en toute logique à un moment Time machine ayant besoin de faire de la place va effacer de ses sauvegardes les fichiers/dossiers qui ne se trouvent plus sur ton mac.  secundo, j'ai l'impression que vouloir ouvrir puis modifier un fichier déja sauvegardé n'est pas la "mission" de TM. Cela s'apparente plus à du stockage externe tout simplement. Pourquoi ne pas carrément tout stocker sur un DD externe et demander à TM de faire une sauvegarde sur un second DDE ? (si cela est possible)


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (22 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour
Désolé, je suis assez vieux ..; j'ai du mal à suivre ...
Pour moi Time machine est effectivement un outil de sauvegarde, mon probléme, c'est que j'aimerai soulager le disque dur principale de l'I Mac afin qu'il ne rame pas, je sais que si je supprime un fichier du DD interne, Time machine le supprimera aussi avec la sauvegarde, justement là , ou j'ai le soucis ... comment faire pour pouvoir supprimer un fichier sur DD interne et le conserver sur le disque dur externe commandé par Time machine ? Merci


----------



## daffyb (22 Octobre 2015)

Ce n'est pas fait pour. C'est ça la différence entre sauvegarde et archivage.


----------



## samoussa (22 Octobre 2015)

compte tenu de la logique de time machine je ne vois pas comment cela peut être possible. Mais encore une fois je ne suis pas au top sur la question. Je me dis juste que le plus simple dans ce cas est peut être ce que je t'ai expliqué. A savoir ne conserver que le système et les app tierces sur le disque du mac, exporter ses données sur un premier DDE, et demander à time machine de sauvegarder sur un second DDE. Ainsi tu as une double sauvegarde DDE de stockage + DDE time machine, ET tu as libéré ton disque mac. Par contre tu ne sauvegardes QUE tes documents et pas ton système ni tes preférences.


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (22 Octobre 2015)

Ah ....
Donc, voyons voir si j'ai compris
Enrégistrer mes données sur un DD externe au lieu de l'enrégistrer sur le DD interne ...
Mais, ensuite ? Time machine est-il capable de me sauvegarder ses données qui se trouve sur dd externe vers un autre dd externe ? Si, oui comment configurer cela ... ce serait, une solution 
Merci


----------



## samoussa (22 Octobre 2015)

par ici


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (22 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour
Je crains que ce ne soit pas la solution
Time machine, obligatoirement, sauvegarde le DD interne, donc, si j’enregistre mes fichiers sur un disque dur externe
il sauvera ce qu'il y a sur le DD interne, mais pas les données que j'ai enregistrées sur un disque dur externe .... pourtant, il doit y avoir une solution 
Merci


----------



## Sly54 (22 Octobre 2015)

chrisdelorraine57 a dit:


> comment faire pour pouvoir supprimer un fichier sur DD interne et le conserver sur le disque dur externe commandé par Time machine ?


Pas possible.

Il te faudrait deux disques durs externes : un pour Time machine, un autre pour faire un clone de ton dd interne.


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (22 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir
J'ai deux DD externe, les deux sont alimenté alternativement par Time Machine
C'est très bien ainsi, sauf que souvent lorsque j'utilise des soft comme Photoshop ou lightroom cela rame un peu, et je pense que c'est le fait d'avoir plein d'octets en fichier photo sur le dd interne, ce dernier sans doute traine un peu les pieds, c'est pourquoi, j'essaie de trouver une solution afin de ne plus avoir besoin d’enregistrer mes données sur le DD interne, hélas, Time machine n'est pas content ...


----------



## samoussa (22 Octobre 2015)

Quel DD sur le mac ?


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (22 Octobre 2015)

disque dur 1 To
+ 2 dd usb externe de 1 To chacun


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (24 Octobre 2015)

Bon, je crois qu'il faut que j'achète de la Ram supplémentaire
Lightroom  est vraiment gourmand en mémoire, et je ne possède que 8GO, j'ai cependant cru comprendre que j'ai deux emplacement de 4 Go de libre, encore faut-il que je trouve où me procurer cette mémoire, un conseil ? c'est de la DDR3 1600 ... Merci


----------



## Sly54 (24 Octobre 2015)

^^ Crucial.fr
(à mon avis, tu devrais pouvoir mettre 8 Go de RAM par slot libre - mais c'est à vérifier selon ton modèle de Mac)


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (24 Octobre 2015)

C'est un    iMac (27 pouces, fin 2013)
hélas, je ne trouve pas comment ouvrir l'emplacement de la ram
A l'arrière il y a comme un petit panneau rectangulaire ... mais, rien de visible pour ouvrir , je ne trouve pas de bouton rien ... help
Déjà que je vois mal, mais , j'ai regardé en dessous du pied , sans trouver un accès ...  je vais encore chercher, avant de commander une ram ... merci


----------



## samoussa (24 Octobre 2015)

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201191


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (24 Octobre 2015)

Bah ... j'ai depuis longtemps le support Apple, l'arrière ressemble à la première illustration, par contre je vois bien le cable alimentation blanc, mais je ne trouve pas le petit bouton gris ????? Merci


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (24 Octobre 2015)

ce port d'alimentation a l'arrière, devrais je tirer dessus ? j'ai peur d'abîmer quelque chose, peut être le petit bouton gris est caché par le câble blanc qui entre dans la bécane ??? Merci


----------



## samoussa (24 Octobre 2015)

Une fois le cable débranché. A L'intérieur


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (24 Octobre 2015)

je ne comprends rien .... le câble débranché, oui, je débranche la prise sur courant, mais derrière au dos où il entre dans le chassis, peut on l'enlever ? si, oui comment ? tirer dessus ? Merci


----------



## samoussa (24 Octobre 2015)

Le cable s'enlève au dos de l'ordi.


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (24 Octobre 2015)

Oui, j'ai compris, mais, je demande confirmation, hélas le vieil homme ici a peur de tirer sur le câble, faut-il tirer vers soi pour le débrancher ? J'ai vu les Ram sur Crucial, mais, j'en ai vu aussi chez Macway , un peu plus cher ... y a t-il des différences ? Merci


----------



## samoussa (24 Octobre 2015)

Chez macway tu auras le choix des fabricants. Chez crucial c'est crucial 
Oui il faut tirer la prise vers toi. Sur mon iMac précédent c'était assez dur


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (24 Octobre 2015)

Ok, merci beaucoup
Je vais passer commande chez crucial en espérant une livraison pour la semaine prochaine
Bonne fin de semaine


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (30 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour
C'est crucial 
Les barrettes sont en place, la bécane tourne
Simple comme bonjour de remplacer ou d'ajouter de la mémoire, à noter que le petit cache se remets difficilement en place, tellement il est taillé pour empêcher la poussière de pénétrer ... Merci , on va pouvoir faire des excès de vitesse


----------



## samoussa (30 Octobre 2015)




----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (13 Avril 2016)

Bonjour
De retour ...
J'ai deux lecteurs usb avec alimentation disque dur 3.5 , j'avais les deux gèré par Timemachine, or l'un ne fonctionne plus, il ne se met plus en route ... avec l'outil  du Mac, je trouve affiché le DD, mais impossible de vérifier, ou d'effacer ... rien ne fonctionne, soit il y a un problème disque dur, soit le boitier Advance ... comment faire pour savoir ce qui est fautif ? Une idée svp ? Merci


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2016)

Salut *Chris*

Tu permutes le disque suspect de boîtier (et vice-versa : disque valide dans boîtier suspect) et tu testes...


----------



## chrisdelorraine57 (21 Avril 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Chris*
> 
> Tu permutes le disque suspect de boîtier (et vice-versa : disque valide dans boîtier suspect) et tu testes...


 Ok, merci beaucoup
Une autre question svp, je roule avec yosémite 10.10.5 , est ce que migrer vers EL Captain  est intéressant, tout fonctionnerait encore comme à présent, ou bien des bugs existe ? Merci


----------



## Locke (21 Avril 2016)

chrisdelorraine57 a dit:


> Une autre question svp, je roule avec yosémite 10.10.5 , est ce que migrer vers EL Captain est intéressant, tout fonctionnerait encore comme à présent, ou bien des bugs existe ? Merci


Tu fais un clone, si El Capitan ne te plait pas, tu pourras refaire un clone pour revenir à Yosemite.

Et oui El Capitan sera plus intéressant, mais pas en faisant une MAJ par dessus une ancienne version d'OS X, mais en faisant une clean intall. Et oui, ce sera plus plus long, car il te faudra réinstaller un par un tous tes logiciels, mais ce sera une garantie de partir sur une base saine.


----------



## Macounette (23 Avril 2016)

Locke a dit:


> El Capitan sera plus intéressant, mais pas en faisant une MAJ par dessus une ancienne version d'OS X, mais en faisant une clean intall. Et oui, ce sera plus plus long, car il te faudra réinstaller un par un tous tes logiciels, mais ce sera une garantie de partir sur une base saine.


J'ai utilisé Carbon Copy Cloner pour faire la migration de mon ancien iMac (mid-2007, Mountain Lion) vers le petit nouveau (iMac 27" Retina... rhâ lovely). C'est la meilleure chose que j'aie pu faire, la migration s'est passée sans heurts, évidemment c'est bien plus long mais cela en vaut amplement la peine.


----------



## PO_ (23 Avril 2016)

Il eût mieux valu utiliser assistant migration d'Apple. IL est fait pour ça.


----------



## Macounette (23 Avril 2016)

PO_ a dit:


> Il eût mieux valu utiliser assistant migration d'Apple. IL est fait pour ça.


Pas si j'en crois certaines expériences malheureuses relatées sur l'un des autres fils de discussion sur l'iMac ...
Je préfère la flexibilité de CCC, dès lors qu'il n'est question que de récupérer des fichiers dont je connais l'emplacement.

L'assistant de migration, je l'ai déjà utilisé par le passé. Pas sûre que cela soit la meilleure solution pour passer d'un iMac 2007 à un iMac 2015.

Du reste, il n'y a pas, à mon sens, de "meilleure façon" de faire, chacun fait comme il / elle estime que c'est mieux pour son cas spécifique.


----------

